

Startup 101: Tools for the Job (What do you use?) - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/03/03/startup-101-tools-for-the-job

======
alaskamiller
I have come to realize that in the last 2 years, and well into the next 5,
Mozilla Firefox has been by far the most important piece of software that I
use. I donated $100 back when Mozilla Foundation started up and despite them
not even needing the money I still bought plenty of gear from the store. <3
Mozilla.

~~~
PStamatiou
It's the same with me. I donated when I was a freshman in college and was in
that New York Times ad that ran Dec 16th 2004.

<http://www.mozilla.org/press/nytimes-firefox-final.pdf>

